# Preferred Jetter manufacturer



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Who is the best jetter manufacturer to buy from? Perfomance, use, reliability, etc... 

I'm ready to purchase a skid jetter somewhere in the 12 GPM 3000-4000PSI. What I would like to know is who should I buy from? 

Its either buy at the show next Thursday or order from someone. We have lost at least two gaurnteed jobs this last week. :furious: Been letting everyone know that soon we will have a unit.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

I have an American Jetter and it works great for my set up. I do residential and some commerical. Andy has been great to work with and has helped me a lot. Mine is 8 gpm and 3800 psi and has done everything I have needed it for. Mostly 4 and 6 inch lines. Nozzles make a difference. Get a good one. There are a lot of them out there but after checking this seemed to be the best setup for me. They are located in Knoxville, Tn. I drove down looked and talked with them and it was free delivery also. Look under this thread at "Pictures" and you can see my setup.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I second American Jetter. Only one with the right engine requirements besides Hotjet USA


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm in the same boat Hoosier! I'm between JNW and American Jetters! Both John at JNW and Andy at American jetters have been a pleasure to talk to regarding my needs. JNW field tests their products and specs however I feel they run their equipment at 100% max out, wheras American jetters specs run their #'s at the machines sweet spot. Would I, as a plumber, notice the difference? Probably not, but the pressure washing industry demands heavy duty use that we plumbers may never need, and this is where the reliability and long term use of belt drive pumps come into play which gives the edge to American Jetters. 
Now JNW solved earlier shear pulley problems by having Udor manufacture a hardened steel adapter, however, with a direct/gear reduced pump, all the vibration is still transferred directly to the motor. Advantage, American Jetters.
Now Price, well in general both companies are toe to toe, but JNW is going to be at the flow expo and I know they had a screamin deal last year so well have to see what they're doing. After getting hit hard in taxes this year...my budget got tighter. 
I'm very torn as both would serve my needs, one looks effin sweet out of the box and would be very versatile as a mobile cart or just stay out in the rig (JNW) then the other doesn't look as beautiful but is no doubt a workhorse which would require me to have a custom mobile cart made to make it mobile (American jetters).


----------



## Hoosier Plumber (Nov 28, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I'm in the same boat Hoosier! I'm between JNW and American Jetters! Both John at JNW and Andy at American jetters have been a pleasure to talk to regarding my needs. JNW field tests their products and specs however I feel they run their equipment at 100% max out, wheras American jetters specs run their #'s at the machines sweet spot. Would I, as a plumber, notice the difference? Probably not, but the pressure washing industry demands heavy duty use that we plumbers may never need, and this is where the reliability and long term use of belt drive pumps come into play which gives the edge to American Jetters.
> Now JNW solved earlier shear pulley problems by having Udor manufacture a hardened steel adapter, however, with a direct/gear reduced pump, all the vibration is still transferred directly to the motor. Advantage, American Jetters.
> Now Price, well in general both companies are toe to toe, but JNW is going to be at the flow expo and I know they had a screamin deal last year so well have to see what they're doing. After getting hit hard in taxes this year...my budget got tighter.
> I'm very torn as both would serve my needs, one looks effin sweet out of the box and would be very versatile as a mobile cart or just stay out in the rig (JNW) then the other doesn't look as beautiful but is no doubt a workhorse which would require me to have a custom mobile cart made to make it mobile (American jetters).



I've been talking to plungerboy about a jetter and have talked to Biz in the past. The more I think about the more convinced I am that plungerboy is right. Its better to grow into a machine than quiclkly grow out of. 

With that being said I am no longer considering anything under 12 GPM at 3000 PSI and am seriously considering bigger. I see market and opportunity for commercial and so a machine that can handle residential and commerical is my goal. 

Right now I am leaning towards American.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Hoosier Plumber said:


> I've been talking to plungerboy about a jetter and have talked to Biz in the past. The more I think about the more convinced I am that plungerboy is right. Its better to grow into a machine than quiclkly grow out of. With that being said I am no longer considering anything under 12 GPM at 3000 PSI and am seriously considering bigger. I see market and opportunity for commercial and so a machine that can handle residential and commerical is my goal. Right now I am leaning towards American.


Have fun window shopping this week at WETT. defiantly go big!!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

I love my Mongoose.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> I love my Mongoose.


They do have a great remote.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

I had a JNW Big Brute Propane and it was the best machine ever. It is still going strong to this day out in Cincinnati. The guy i sold it to is getting ready to buy a second one. 

That machine generated more work for me and created a niche no one else could figure out at the time. I had the only propane unit in the state at the time and I landed over 30 Walmarts because of it. I could take it right into a bathroom, bakery, produce areas, meat department and any other place a trailer couldn't go. Sure you can run a remote reel off a trailer but then you gotta have the doors unsecured and they hated that. Also meant more manpower and hassle. 

Also opened so many doors for industrial and commercial jetting. We'd keep it in the van and run it with only the door cracked and windows down a bit in blistering cold Illinois winters and never had a problem. In the warm months we'd keep it in a small enclosed trailer with it strapped down just inside the side entry door. Behind that we had a 300 gallon square tote for water. Boom, instant trailer jetter. Outside cleanouts were so easy, just pull up curbside, roll out the hose and go to town with the warthog.

I received the best service from Steve and John up there too. They were great to deal with and very knowledgeable. I can give you several reference for guys i know that have them so you can hear from them yourself. 

I would totally go propane fellas. It will open doors and all new ways of doing things. Very portable too. Easy to operate and fuel efficient. 3-6' lines were not a problem ever.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

jrsaltz said:


> I had a JNW Big Brute Propane and it was the best machine ever. It is still going strong to this day out in Cincinnati. The guy i sold it to is getting ready to buy a second one.
> 
> That machine generated more work for me and created a niche no one else could figure out at the time. I had the only propane unit in the state at the time and I landed over 30 Walmarts because of it. I could take it right into a bathroom, bakery, produce areas, meat department and any other place a trailer couldn't go. Sure you can run a remote reel off a trailer but then you gotta have the doors unsecured and they hated that. Also meant more manpower and hassle.
> 
> ...


I know Andersen plumbing has one, although he hasn't posted in a good while. I've given going propane a good look over for all the reasons you've mentioned. After all, I'm in California..."land of all that green stuff movement" and I will be utilizing a hybrid setup. Kept in the trailer/box van with curbside door, Or a cart when needed. I currently do quite a bit commercial and want to really push more restaurants and food manufacturing/processing facilitates where even air quality inside is important to maintain.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> I know Andersen plumbing has one, although he hasn't posted in a good while. I've given going propane a good look over for all the reasons you've mentioned. After all, I'm in California..."land of all that green stuff movement" and I will be utilizing a hybrid setup. Kept in the trailer/box van with curbside door, Or a cart when needed. I currently do quite a bit commercial and want to really push more restaurants and food manufacturing/processing facilitates where even air quality inside is important to maintain.


I know Chad well and he is a friend of mine. I helped him get established and he took over several of my accounts when i sold my business. He also used us and referred us all the time. Drains was a logical next step for him several years ago. He is a great guy and has been able to service accounts the same as me with the cart from JNW. 

Propane really makes all the difference in the world. I like that JNW uses a motor that is designed to run on propane from the factory, it isn't a gas motor that has a conversion kit on it. Because of that fact, it runs at the actual HP rating it says it does. 

Never had a single complaint about mine.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

jrsaltz said:


> I know Chad well and he is a friend of mine. I helped him get established and he took over several of my accounts when i sold my business. He also used us and referred us all the time. Drains was a logical next step for him several years ago. He is a great guy and has been able to service accounts the same as me with the cart from JNW.
> 
> Propane really makes all the difference in the world. I like that JNW uses a motor that is designed to run on propane from the factory, it isn't a gas motor that has a conversion kit on it. Because of that fact, it runs at the actual HP rating it says it does.
> 
> ...


Ok! So, now the real question! Did you ever perform a flow/pressure test on your unit and confirm you we're actually getting 8.5 gpm? I still have my reservations after getting burned on my current jetter which was over rated. I only get 3.5 and not 4 gpm. So my biggest concern is actually getting 8.5


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Ok! So, now the real question! Did you ever perform a flow/pressure test on your unit and confirm you we're actually getting 8.5 gpm? I still have my reservations after getting burned on my current jetter which was over rated. I only get 3.5 and not 4 gpm. So my biggest concern is actually getting 8.5


No, I didn't do the test. Never have on a jetter. All i know is it worked fine and i had no problems. If i felt like i could have gotten more and it would have mattered much to me i would certainly held someones feet to the fire. 

Before i got the JNW cart i used to attach a 300 ft 3/8" reel to by big trailer jet. It would rip just the same as the JNW cart did so i figured i had nothing to complain about. It did all i needed it to do and im not sure a little more flow or pressure as little as it would have been would have impacted me that much. What, so i get done with my job a few minutes quicker? Not a concern.

I think guys get too hung up on this idea to a fault. If the machine isnt doing its job right you will know it. Its either gonna rip it up or its not. If a guy has any sense he'll know right away. Much of it comes down to nozzle choice and technique too. I feel the JNW cart was in the bounds of where it needed to be and i had no reason to complain. It combined with a Warthog did just fine on hundreds of sewers while i had it.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

jrsaltz said:


> I had a JNW Big Brute Propane and it was the best machine ever. It is still going strong to this day out in Cincinnati. The guy i sold it to is getting ready to buy a second one.
> 
> That machine generated more work for me and created a niche no one else could figure out at the time. I had the only propane unit in the state at the time and I landed over 30 Walmarts because of it. I could take it right into a bathroom, bakery, produce areas, meat department and any other place a trailer couldn't go. Sure you can run a remote reel off a trailer but then you gotta have the doors unsecured and they hated that. Also meant more manpower and hassle.
> 
> ...


please explain to me how you can run a propane burning engine inside a bathroom or indoors of any structure . would,nt that be like running a propane water heater indoors without a vent to outdoors . I dont think thats legal , but maybe I am wrong .


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

PM me about Sewer Jetters.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

1manshow said:


> please explain to me how you can run a propane burning engine inside a bathroom or indoors of any structure . would,nt that be like running a propane water heater indoors without a vent to outdoors . I dont think thats legal , but maybe I am wrong .


Every commercial floor scrubber used by HD, Lowe's, WalMart, Sams, and Costco runs indoors...on propane.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

When we do warehouse renovation, we have concrete delivered with propane cement trucks.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

plbgbiz said:


> Every commercial floor scrubber used by HD, Lowe's, WalMart, Sams, and Costco runs indoors...on propane.


ok , I am going to look into this.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> Every commercial floor scrubber used by HD, Lowe's, WalMart, Sams, and Costco runs indoors...on propane.


Don't forget forklifts! I'm not sure how a motor revving at full throttle (a jetter) would be for prolonged periods, however, they're designed for an intended purpose and I'm sure if they weren't worth they're weight they wouldn't even be offered by any companies.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

1manshow said:


> ok , I am going to look into this.


You can just sub me out...when I get mine :laughing:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

We have a Harben jetter. 15 years and still going strong.

It is diesel. I love the propane idea.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

SECA the parent company of Mongoose 
Yea I think if I bought a small portable I would buy propane just for the little extras it can do.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I got a truck mounted 12gpm 3000psi old us Jetter and a new 25gpm Harben. I have used both brands for about 12 years now. I think they are the best IMO. I know most shops around my area run us Jetters or Harben this must mean something. Got no problems with my units. Oil change here and there and they keep going. Very reliable machines.


----------

